# Player Of The Game



## Cam*Ron

This thread will go from the Summer League games and roll to the last game of the regular season.


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Cavaliers (84), Celtics (87)*








*Lebron James: 25pts(11-21) 9rebs 5assists*








*Carlos Boozer: 21pts(10-15) 8rebs 2steals*


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Cavaliers (63), Nets (71)*








*Darius Miles: 19pts (7-17) 3rebs 1blk*


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Mavericks (83), Cavaliers (87)*








* Dajuan Wagner: 17pts (4-8) 2assists 1stl*








*Darius Miles: 20pts (8-15) 12rebs 3assists*


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Cavaliers (77), Hawks (69)*








*Carlos Boozer: 18pts (7-12) 15rebs 1blk* 
*Lebron James: 15pts (5-14) 9rebs 6assists*


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Bucks (100), Cavaliers (80)*








*Lebron James: 14pts (6-16) 9rebs 5assists *


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Wizards (80), Cavaliers (76)*








*Darius Miles: 16pts (7-14) 6rebs 5assists*


----------



## ***Finch***

good job so far bunk dude keep it comin


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>***Finch***</b>!
> good job so far bunk dude keep it comin


Yeah, this thread is pretty cool, good idea Bunk.


----------



## Cam*Ron

* JR Bremer: 19 pts (6-7) 2 stl *


----------



## rynobot

I'm disapointed that no Cavs fans came through and posted game MVPs so far.


----------



## BEEZ

*Lebron James game MVP tonight*

James scored a career-high 28 points on 10-for-18 shooting with eight assists and seven rebounds


----------



## Nevus

LeBron is player of the game vs. Memphis on November 29.... 33 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 1 block. (And 8 turnovers... but I think for a rookie, you call this a pretty good game.)


----------



## AL9045

12/2/03: Nuggets 115, Cavaliers 103.










*Darius Miles* 

11 points (5-13 FG, 1-3 FTM), 10 rebounds (*7* Off, 3 Def), 2 assists, 2 steals and 2 blocks in only *18* minutes.


----------



## AL9045

12/3/03: Clippers 90, Cavaliers 80.










*Carlos Boozer*

14 points (7-12 FG), 21 rebounds (5 Off, 16 Def), 2 assists and 1 steal in his first game back from an ankle injury.


----------



## AL9045

12/6/03: Cavaliers 95, Hawks 85.










*Jason Kapono*

16 points (6-8 FG, 2-2 3PTM, 2-2 FTM), 2 rebounds (2 Off, 0 Def), 2 assists, 1 steal and 1 block off the bench.


----------



## Nevus

<b>12/11/03</b>

Co-Players of the Game:

LeBron James, 23 points and 9 assists

Carlos Boozer, 28 points and 9 rebounds

LeBron really dominated this game. He hit big shots, made big plays, he was everywhere and he raised the level of the whole team.

Boozer did just about everything right. He's really good at playing with LeBron; he understands what LeBron wants to do and how to get open for a pass; he made his jumpshots, finished strong, and provided intensity for the team.

Does anyone else think that these two look like the Captains of the team? They were a killer one-two punch tonight and they played with focus and urgency that lifted the other guys.


----------



## LOYALTY

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> <b>12/11/03</b>
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think that these two look like the Captains of the team? They were a killer one-two punch tonight and they played with focus and urgency that lifted the other guys.


Hey, I didn't pick this nickname for Nothing! Those two kids are for Real !!


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> <b>12/11/03</b>
> 
> Co-Players of the Game:
> 
> LeBron James, 23 points and 9 assists
> 
> Carlos Boozer, 28 points and 9 rebounds
> 
> LeBron really dominated this game. He hit big shots, made big plays, he was everywhere and he raised the level of the whole team.
> 
> Boozer did just about everything right. He's really good at playing with LeBron; he understands what LeBron wants to do and how to get open for a pass; he made his jumpshots, finished strong, and provided intensity for the team.
> 
> Does anyone else think that these two look like the Captains of the team? They were a killer one-two punch tonight and they played with focus and urgency that lifted the other guys.


Boozer and James are the two best players on the Cavs. Is it just me or does Illgausgaskis try to take a shot every time he gets the ball in his hands?


----------



## Nevus

Funny how nobody has posted in this thread recently... I guess it's been pretty obvious who the player of these last games has been. We all know his stats recently. Player of the week: LeBron James. What's he averaging the last 7 games, like 28 points? Does anyone know his FG% in that stretch? It's got to be around 50% or above.

LeBron James is hothothot!


----------



## Cam*Ron

*1-9-04: Cavaliers 82, Celtics 107*










*Lebron James: 19pts (7-19) 6ast 3rebs*


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

you gotta get carlos boozers 32 point doeble feature in thee with lebron out!


----------



## daytripper

2/22/04:

Cavs 92 Knicks 86

Player of the game is Z with 31 points and 15 rebounds.


----------



## HoopStar

*3/27/2004 Cavaliers 107, Nets 104*










*Lebron James* 

41 points (15-29 16 in the 4th quarter), 6 rebounds, 13 assists, 3 steals


----------



## HoopStar

*3/30/2004 Cavaliers 109, Mavericks 126*










*LeBron James* 

28 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals

and

*Carlos Boozer* 

23 points, 20 rebounds


----------



## HoopStar

*4/2/2004 Cavaliers 89, Bucks 107*










*Carlos Boozer* 

26 points(11-15), 11 rebounds


----------



## Nevus

> Carlos Boozer
> 
> 26 points(11-15), 11 rebounds


I think LeBron was the player of this game... 

20 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 steals.

Good game by Boozer too. I think the Non-Player of the game is... Zydrunas Ilgauskas.


----------



## HoopStar

*4/3/2004 Cavaliers 100, Warriors 103*

Good point about Lebron in the last game Nevus, he had some great numbers

The player of the game vs the Warriors was..........










*LeBron James* 

34 points, 8 rebounds, 10 assists


----------



## HoopStar

*4/12/2004 Cavaliers 93, Bucks 89*










*LeBron James* 

27 points, 7 rebounds, 9 assists

Good game also by Z with 18 pts, 14 boards and 5 blocks


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>LOYALTY</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I didn't pick this nickname for Nothing! Those two kids are for Real !!


Say that now.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Say that now.


:laugh: Thats hilarious, what was his nickname then


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Thats hilarious, what was his nickname then


That must have been Booz-n-Bron. Oh well, it isn't his fault.


----------



## futuristxen

Good god. Looking back through this thread(somehow I missed it during the actual season, but oh well) Lebron had some Monster games at the end of the year.


----------



## SamTheMan67

POG 10/11
LBJ = 38/10/6/3/3


----------



## SamTheMan67

POG 10/13
James: 24 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists


----------



## SamTheMan67

Reoccuring theme?
James: 33 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists


----------



## hobojoe

43 Points, 6 Rebounds and 5 Assists I think qualifies Mr. James for Player of the Game agains the Pistons last night.


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 43 Points, 6 Rebounds and 5 Assists I think qualifies Mr. James for Player of the Game agains the Pistons last night.


Yes, but don't overlook Mr. Luke Jackson!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Jeff M. i think earns player of the game against the Nuggets.


----------



## Deadlock

Player of the game for the Raptors is the game is Drew Gooden.. he gave us huge points and rebound like a beast.


----------



## HoopStar

*12/7/2004 Cavaliers 103, Nets 97*










*LeBron James* 

27 points, 8 assists, 3 steals


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 12/7/2004 Cavaliers 103, Nets 97*



> Originally posted by <b>HoopStar</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LeBron James*
> 
> 27 points, 8 assists, 3 steals


Repeat Lebron for the player of the game for the Memphis game.

Gooden probably deserves player fo the game for the Spurs game but then maybe we just want to forgot the Bulls/Spurs games ever happened


----------



## Pioneer10

This thread is dying: well it's Lebron again for the Atlanta and New Orleans games


----------



## HoopStar

*1/19/2005 Cavaliers 107, Trail Blazers 101*










*LeBron James* 

27 points, 11 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals


----------



## HoopStar

*1/22/2005 Cavaliers 105, Warriors 87*










*LeBron James* 

28 points, 12 rebounds, 10 assists


----------



## HoopStar

*1/24/2005 Cavaliers 97, Wizards 106*

*LeBron James* 

31 points, 10 rebounds, 8 assists


----------



## HoopStar

*1/26/2005 Cavaliers 114, Grizzlies 111*










*LeBron James* 

27 points, 9 rebounds, 15 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks


Great games also from:
Drew Gooden - 27 points, 11 boards
Big Z - 22 points, 9 boards, 5 blocks


----------



## HoopStar

*1/28/2005 Cavaliers 96, Knicks 99*










*Drew Gooden* 

21 points, 14 rebounds


Great game also from:
Big Z - 24 points, 9 boards, 3 blocks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*1/30/2005 Cavaliers 104, Bucks 87*

Thought i'd help you out with these HoopStar.

Co-Players of the game:

* Zydrunas Ilgauskas *

28 points, 18 rebounds, 4 blocks

* Drew Gooden *

33points, 11 boards = 4th straight double double


----------



## HoopStar

*2/1/2005 Cavaliers 102, Magic 105*



> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Thought i'd help you out with these HoopStar.


Thanks! :greatjob:










*LeBron James* 

28 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

* Cleveland 88 Miami 100 *










* Lebron James *

31 points 10 assists 3steals


----------



## HoopStar

*2/5/2005 Cavaliers 101, Magic 92*










*LeBron James* 

30 points, 6 rebounds, 9 assists


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

* Cavs 104 Raptors 91 *










* Tha Tractor! *

15 points 13 rebounds 4 assists 7/8 fg 29 mins


----------



## HoopStar

*2/11/2005 Cavaliers 101, Nuggets 106*










*LeBron James* 

35 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists

Great game also from:
Big Z - 25 points, 14 boards, 5 blocks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

* Cavs 103 Lakers 89 *












* Zydrunas Ilgauskas * 

30 points 11/13 fg 11 rebounds 

Also a good night from Bron

25pts 9asst 8rebounds 3steals 1blk


----------



## HoopStar

*2/16/2005 Cavaliers 111, Hawks 89*










*LeBron James* 

28 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals

Great games also from:
Zydrunas Ilgauskas - 18 points, 13 boards, 4 blocks
Drew Gooden - 19 points, 11 boards, 3 blocks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

* Cavs 88 Wolves 94 *


* Lebron James *

26pts 10/19 8asst 7rebs


----------



## HoopStar

*2/23/2005 Cavaliers 100, Bulls 91*










*Zydrunas Ilgauskas* 

33 points (8/12 FG, 17/19 FT), 8 rebounds, 7 blocks

Great games also from:
LeBron James - 27 points, 11 assists, 6 rebounds, 5 steals
Jeff McInnis - 14 points, 8 assists
Robert Traylor - 9 points (4/5 FG), 5 boards in 14 minutes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2/25/2005 Cavaliers 82, Pacers 106*










*Zydrunas Ilgauskas* 

20 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks


----------



## HoopStar

*2/27/2005 Cavaliers 98, Nets 104*










*LeBron James* 

28 points, 7 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals

and

*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

20 points, 18 boards(10 offensive)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2/27/2005 Cavaliers 92, Spurs 94*










*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

26 points 8 boards 4 assists 3 blocks


----------



## HoopStar

*3/2/2005 Cavaliers 86, Supersonics 103*










*LeBron James* 

32 points(11/20 FG, 5/7 3PT), 5 assists, 5 rebounds


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/2/2005 Cavaliers 82, Heat 102*










*LeBron James* 

23 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals


----------



## HoopStar

*3/8/2005 Cavaliers 111, Magic 92*










*LeBron James* 

23 points, 7 rebounds, 8 assists

Great games also from:
Drew Gooden - 23 points(10/13 FG), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals in 29 minutes
Zydrunas Ilgauskas - 18 points, 5 rebounds, 6 blocks
Paul Silas - Giving Sasha more minutes than Lucious Harris :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/8/2005 Cavaliers 98, Pacers 86*










*LeBron James* 

35 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists

Finally we get back to back wins.

Gameball to Silas for playing Sasha extended minutes, leaving Varejao in the game late in the 4th, and benching Jmac.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/15/2005 Cavaliers 92, Utah 73*










*LeBron James* 

11/15 fg 36 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/16/2005 Cavaliers 88, Bucks 96*










*LeBron James* 

13/26 fg 34 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists 45 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/18/2005 Cavaliers 81, Philly 93*










*LeBron James* 

16 points, 8 rebounds, 8 assists 46 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/20/2005 Cavaliers 98, Toronto 105*










*LeBron James* 

18/36 fg *56 points*, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 48 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/22/2005 Cavaliers 91, Detroit 76*










*LeBron James* 

29 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/24/2005 Cavaliers 80, Houston 99*










*Drew Gooden* 

10-20 fg 20 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/26/2005 Cavaliers 86, Dallas 117*










*Lebron James* 

19 points, 6 assists 4 rebounds 36 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/28/2005 Cavaliers 109, Hornets 108*










*Lebron James* 

44 points 16-29fg 6 rebounds 3 assists *53* mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/29/2005 Cavaliers 94, Clippers 84*










*Lebron James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas* 

*Bron* = 22pts 7rebs 5asst 2stls
*Z * = 19pts 15rebs 3blks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 3/31/2005 Cavaliers 90, Bulls 102*










*Lebron James and Drew Gooden* 

*Bron* = 26pts 6rebs 7asst 4stls 2blks
*Gooden * = 27pts 12rebs 2stls 1blks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/1/2005 Cavaliers 109, Kings 128*










*Lebron James* 

*Bron* = 44 mins 35pts 13/21fg 8rebs 9asst 2stls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/3/2005 Cavaliers 100, Mavs 80*










*Lebron James* 

*Bron* = 48 mins 37pts 10rebs 7asst 2stls 1blk


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/5/2005 Cavaliers 80, Nets 111*










*Lebron James* 

40 mins 24pts 9rebs 4asst 2stls 2blk


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/6/2005 Cavaliers 77, Pacers 98*










*Lebron James* 

40 mins 20pts 4rebs 3asst


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/8/2005 Cavaliers 98, Sixers 103*










*Lebron James* 

48 mins 37pts 13rebs 7asst 5stls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/9/2005 Cavaliers 98, Bucks 81*

















*Lebron James and Drew Gooden* 

*Bron = 47mins 40pts 10rebs 10asst 2stls 1blk

Gooden = 45mins 24pts 15rebs 8asst 2stls*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 4/11/2005 Cavaliers 114, Magic 106*

















*Lebron James and Drew Gooden* 

Bron = 48mins 33pts 7rebs 6asst 5stls 1blk

Gooden = 42mins 27pts 7rebs 4asst


----------

